# I, Clementine, is going to have bun buns!



## BunnyMind (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi! I is Clementine. I went to te scary place yesday with da big slobbery bullygog, and I got a preggy check! ($25.00 :disgust: )

First, da dokker ( I thinks dat is wat dey is called?) put a thingy in my bum! Mommy said it was to check my heat, but I is still mad :grumpy: . Den another dokker came and put his fingers on my bun buns! He said he did not feel dem.

Den, he asked mommy and grampa if they wanted to have me ultasonded? What is dat? Dey took me to another room away from mommy! :lookaround . Dey put dis strong smelly stuff on my belly and put dis thingy on my belly. Den dey put me in a towel and gave me to mommy :hug: .

Dey saw my teeny babies and said I was on de early stages. (What does dat mean?) Danggit! It was supposed to be a surprise for mommy! :grumpy: .Oh well. Den dey checked da big, scary, slobbery bullygog.

Den we left and went hom! Mama played with me for a bit, den she put me back in my hom so I could rest.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 20, 2012)

What a busy day you had. Congratulations.


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks! I've already started nesting just in case.


----------



## Thumper123456 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi I'm Thumper! and congrats! I believe I'm expecting wittle bundles of doy too! I have a mean mate named Mr. Jefferson.. I've had many buns before but they all died.. but them my owner put my tho called hustband back wif me and now I'm going to have more anger wages!


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 22, 2012)

Im sorry bout your bunsies. I am going to take care of mine.:big wink:


----------



## Thumper123456 (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope no more of my babies die.. the littlest one always dies first sadly... I'm going to atleast twy thith time. Good wuck!I'll probably have more than 6 this time last litter I had there were seven.. and the time before 6 then the first witter was 5... so I've lost about 17-18 babies..


----------



## Missy (Oct 9, 2012)

Cadbury here, 

How did yous guys baby bunbuns turn out? I have some bunbuns of my own right now, they are evil little things, My hoomun says no more bunbuns for me. I am quite glad for that!


----------

